# Does this neuter scar look normal?



## rieann (May 29, 2013)

I adopted a dog from a shelter 5 days ago. He was neutered there 6 days ago. I was surprised to see that they did not fit him with an e-collar when I picked him up, but figured they knew what they were doing, as they didn't mention to me getting one for him.

Anyhow..maybe i'm being an over-concerned mother but I am keeping a close eye on his incision site and it just doesn't look quite right to me. He will stop licking at it when I tell him no, but i'm sure he probably goes at it when we're not around.

I actually put some neosporin cream on it a couple days ago, but I don't think it did anything, and I didn't want to continue with something that I wasn't sure was safe or not.

Please take a look and let me know if this looks normal. Been a while since I had a dog and I can't remember how fast the healing process took. I feel like it should look better than this after 6 days. He was outfitted with dissolving stitches, but I don't see any trace of them. I worry that he licked them right off or something. Thanks!

http://s3.postimg.org/jho8kzllf/nscar.jpg


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

looks normal to me.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Its alittle more raw and red than I would like to see but incision is still closed (there is nothing gaping wide open).... I would like to see it scabbed over and dry by day 6 he needs an ecollar- they are only a few dollars from a vet....


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks good. Its a little irritated from him licking it I would suggest droping by your vet and buying a Ecollar from him.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

The shaved hair near the incision probably itches. You can put Cortisone cream near (but not on) the incision on the shaved skin to soothe it. Then you can put boys/men's underwear on him backwards so the tail comes out the crotch. It'll keep him from licking.


----------



## rieann (May 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the replies and suggestions!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

glad to see more clinics tattooing! Makes it so much easier for us if they end up back in rescue! (not saying yours will)

and yes, incision looks okay and mine always had more problems with the itchiness from being shaved than from the actual surgery.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

The dissolving sutures would be inside, so not visible to you. The top layer of skin is likely closed with glue. It looks pretty good to me.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, is that a tattoo next to the incision? Here (Australia) they tattoo a circle with a line through it in one of their ears when they desex as proof. They may tattoo other places but Im not aware of it.
Anyone else in Aussie seen a tattoo near the incision before?

Wait for it........everyone in Aussie has probably........except me lol


----------



## rieann (May 29, 2013)

Yep, that's a tattoo care of NYC ACC. He is also microchipped which I love.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The Vet in our area tattoos in the ear of all the dogs they neuter or spay. It helped us find the owner of a stray dog we found as we saw the tattoo in her ear and phoned up the Vet and described the dog and they told us who owned it.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Incision looks like the dog is licking it too much. Time for the cone of shame or a pair of shorts on the dog till it is healed better. Cortisone cream not on incision but around it should help the dog for any itchiness it might be feeling.


----------

